# Christmas 2014 Layout



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Another year, another layout. I like to keep things different each year. As a kid, we always did a Christmas layout, but it was almost always the same, and I decided a while back that I didn't want to do the same thing each year. Plus, I came across some nice surfaces from cubicles I tore down at work (I was actually supposed to tear them down. I didn't pilfer cubicles for my train layout. :laugh. These surfaces surely beat the hell out of the plywood I used last year.

I also found some nice metal wire covers that was a part of the furniture that I was able to double-up and use as bridges.



























That is easily the first time in sixty years that the 400E passed through that bridge.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you could safely say that "Bridges" was this year's theme.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, you go all out! That's a lot of work. How long will it remain up?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

It'll probably stay up until the end of January/beginning of February before I begin dismantling it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks super nice :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Great detail for a once a year layout. 

Magic


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

If I EVER worked that hard on a layout....I'd NEVER want to dismantle it!!!
It'd be Christmas 365 days a year at my place!!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, I agree with the other comments, I'd have to use it for a spell before taking it apart!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos:Nice looking layout.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

So you do this every year.......

With a different layout every year......

You must be one of those creative type people who can take a pile of unrelated stuff and just start putting it together without a plan --- and have it come out looking great.

I've been working on my layout off and on for about 15 years, and it still doesn't look like much. Us methodical, engineering type people envy you (and the other creative types).


----------



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a great Christmas layout.
Im a furniture guy,so I recognize those conference table supports,lol.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> So you do this every year.......
> 
> With a different layout every year......
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Yeah, I suppose I can be a bit creative when I want to be.

I just like switching things up each year. Last year, I had trestles for an overlapping figure 8. This year, I wanted to incorporate the Hellgate bridge, and then I just went from there.



SD90MAC said:


> That's a great Christmas layout.
> Im a furniture guy,so I recognize those conference table supports,lol.


Yep, I figure if it is strong enough to withstand the abuse of office workers, then it is strong enough to hold a train layout. The layout is very solid this year. I'm definitely not going back to plywood.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Love it


----------

